# Many women in the UK are now using horse shampoo



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

https://www.glamourmagazine.co.uk/article/mane-and-tail-shampoo

I's called Mane and Tail and I must admit that I did wonder about the name of the new shampoo my wife bought today, but the results were truly stunning! Her hair's the best it's been in years! 

I might try some. Even though I don't have much hair these days! :rofl:


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

I remember seeing that shampoo in a friend's bathroom many, many years ago. I thought it was an odd name for a shampoo. Later I saw it in the pet section at Walmart so I assumed they used it on their dogs. I may have assumed wrong!


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

I have long hair and used the 'Mane and Tail' shampoo many years ago. The name, of course, is a wonderful gimmick. Now I use various shampoos, (expensive and cheap and often influenced by the smell)--love it when someone tells me my hair smells great. 

To me, the most important thing is the conditioner. Currently using the rather new and pricey '10 Conditioner with Keratin.' This is a partial dry and leave-in product. The overall effect is sorta silky! In USA, I buy at drug stores.

Your wife might want to try the combination of the two--she would likely be irresistible.


----------



## cheapie (Aug 6, 2018)

Mane and Tail has been around in the US since at least the 70s. I used it when I was younger, and now use it on the dog - I may try it again myself.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Just ordered some! thanks for the heads up. I'm hoping it will make my coat and mane shiny and glossy again ROFL


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Next you'll tell us you found a saddle in the bedroom!


----------



## cp3o (Jun 2, 2018)

Married but Happy said:


> Next you'll tell us you found a saddle in the bedroom!


Or a bit on the side (only for a reiny day).


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

MattMatt said:


> https://www.glamourmagazine.co.uk/article/mane-and-tail-shampoo
> 
> I's called Mane and Tail and I must admit that I did wonder about the name of the new shampoo my wife bought today, but the results were truly stunning! Her hair's the best it's been in years!
> 
> I might try some. Even though I don't have much hair these days! :rofl:


Man, that is so thirty years ago. I remember my older sister using that stuff when she was in high school. Along with the "Aussie Method". Which I _think_ was congealed salad made from purified koala ****, though I may be mistaken.

I hate my memory. It gloms onto the most trivial things.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Yeah this has been around for a long time in the USA and sold as just normal shampoo for people. Funny that it's now supposed to be some kind of secret in the UK and people thinking they are clever for using "horse shampoo". Like it's some kind of Life Hack to use "horse shampoo". LOL.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

snickers...


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Married but Happy said:


> Next you'll tell us you found a saddle in the bedroom!


My wife used that product a lot when she was younger 

Y'all never had a saddle in your bedroom ????????????????


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Mr.Married said:


> My wife used that product a lot when she was younger
> 
> Y'all never had a saddle in your bedroom ????????????????


https://www.horze.com/horze-halter-lead-rope-p-22289/p



lol 

This is a fun thread. So many ways to tease the op and everyone else.

I might grow up one day, but what fun is that?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Yep, many women and men will go back to wearing pony tails.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Back in the early '90's a friend of mine swore by Mane and Tail. She said it was one of very few shampoos and conditioners on the market that didn't make her hair a frizzy mess.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I used it for a while when I was in college. Back then it was cheap, smelled nice and seemed to work well for my hair. I don't use it now because I try to avoid sulfates. 

It's actually shelved in both the pet and the haircare sections of most grocery and drug stores in my area.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I used to use it on my horse, back in the day. I tried using it and my hair didnt like it lol, but it worked great for my mare!


----------

